# Naturalys by Watermod



## Sassanou (Feb 19, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

The goal was to make a clean build with some good materials and a classy look


----------



## Blacksm1le (Feb 20, 2017)

You have an innate talent


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 20, 2017)

I gave you a 9. I really like the mod overall except the huge block covering the cpu and ram. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dodge (Feb 20, 2017)

_*Fantastic, funky, the most beautiful of all  *_


----------



## nagash (Feb 21, 2017)

magnifique!! tres beau travail!


----------



## Gio4you (Feb 28, 2017)

great job


----------



## CM Modding (Mar 9, 2017)

Can we get a full spec list?


----------



## ICYtheDragon (May 10, 2017)

Can I commission you to do some pipework on my machine that I am finishing up ? where are you located brother ?


----------



## JunkBear (May 19, 2017)

nagash said:


> magnifique!! tres beau travail!



De quel endroit es tu le français?


----------



## PinkMachine (Jul 5, 2017)

wow man! Heck of a rig


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 21, 2017)

I dig it as it is not exhausting to look at. And... reminds me of a liquor cabinet  All good things    ^5 on bringing back wood-grain!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2017)

damn, looks classic and timeless


----------



## nutEdave (Sep 18, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> damn, looks classic and timeless


Could not agree more it's timeless It would look great in a modern home or a antique fair Awesome build


----------

